# Commuter Allowance- Merged Thread



## JVJA (22 Jul 2007)

I am trying to find out if I am eligible to receive commuting assistance.  I live 46 km from my workplace.  The one point that I am not sure if it affects entitlement is the fact that I am living in the closest PMQ's available to the base.  I read the applicable CBI and could use some help to decipher it.

Any comments are appreciated
Thanks,
Skip

EDIT:  I should add that these PMQ's are outside the geographical area for my base, and I was given approval to live here.


----------



## PO2FinClk (23 Jul 2007)

What exactly is it about the CBI which you need clarification on. We cannot assist unless you detail what it is exactly which you are uncertain about.

Extracts from the DCBA Aide Memoire dated 01 February 07.


> Commuting Assistance
> 
> 1. Intent
> When the member’s worksite is located outside a suitable residential community, to compensate them for the distance traveled in excess of 16 km between the worksite and their residence.
> ...



Based solely on the information provided above, it seems you would have an entitlement. However the actual merits will have to be addressed through your chain with your support BOR to ensure all criterias are met, that any geographical MOU is adhered to and that no other specific conditional authorization has been previously issued for your area.


----------



## JVJA (23 Jul 2007)

The part I am unsure of is "Suitable Residential Community"

The base is located within a town which is served by public transportation, but I live 46km outside of that town.

Is that to say I am not entitled because there is public transportation within the town the base is in, or I may be entitled because there is no public tpt to get to said town/base?


----------



## Meridian (23 Jul 2007)

Is there any suitable residential housing in the town that the base is located in?


----------



## JVJA (23 Jul 2007)

Yes, there is lots of housing available, although I live in the nearest MQ's.


----------



## PO2FinClk (24 Jul 2007)

Skip__ said:
			
		

> Is that to say I am not entitled because there is public transportation within the town the base is in, or I may be entitled because there is no public tpt to get to said town/base?


As I mentioned, you have to address this your chain and your BOR, there are factors which could determine your entitlement. Anything here would only be speculative; you want a sure answer ask those who can provide it to you.


----------



## McG (24 Jul 2007)

> All members of the Regular and Reserve force who report to a new or existing worksite that is not served by adequate public transportation and is situated more than 16 road kilometres from the *nearest suitable residential community*.


"nearest suitable residential community" is not the same as nearest PMQ patch.  Though it is possible that a PMQ patch is the "nearest suitable residential community" this does not sound like it is your case.  If there were insufficient housing in the town around the base, then you might have an argument.

However, as was noted, take it up with your chain of command.  They may interpret the CBI differently than I, and it may still be possible that you will get the money.


----------



## alpine67 (14 Apr 2013)

I have a problem that no one in my chain seems able to help me with.
I am being posted this APS. My posting message says I am posted to "City A". I have been told that my actual worksite will be in "City B", 150km away. Problem is, Brookfield will only move me to CityA, because that's what is on my posting message. I have to pay the difference in cost myself. What?
I asked OK then, if I have to live in CityA and commute to CityB every day, fine. I get commuting allowance, right? Apparently, "NO". So either way, this posting could end up costing a lot of money out of my pocket. I'm pretty sure it's not supposed to work that way. I can't fiind a reference saying that Brookfield has to move me, or that I have to get some form of commuting assistance. Can anyone help?
In 23 years of Reg Force service, I have never heard of a situation like this before. I'm actually thinking of packing it in over this.


----------



## Sf2 (14 Apr 2013)

I've never heard of anyone posted to a city.  Typically, you're posted to a unit.  

You're going to have to be more specific about your situation if you want any decent answer.


----------



## Ostrozac (14 Apr 2013)

You also want to look at the geographical boundaries for whichever location you're posted to. For example, this is the one for the NCR (CFSU Ottawa). It is BIG.

http://www.cfsuo-usfco.forces.gc.ca/so-op/images/MCE4057_100_Ed2.jpg

Commuting allowance for reg force pers is something I have no knowledge of.


----------



## PAdm (14 Apr 2013)

I agree with the rest.  Need more info as you are never posted to a place.  You are only posted to a unit and every unit has geo boundaries.  You may reside anywhere in those geo boundaries and it is your resp to get to work every day.  To reside outside those boundaries requires a memo and CO endorsement.  If the CO agrees, then it is again your resp to get to work on time every day as it was you that requested to live outside.  

Your case does not make sense unless unit X has just relocated from A to B and "the system" has not yet caught up to this reality (an easy fix).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Apr 2013)

Is it possible he has an RSS posting with a 'split' [wouldn't know the term] unit?


----------



## PAdm (14 Apr 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Is it possible he has an RSS posting with a 'split' [wouldn't know the term] unit?



Hmmmmm.....  Back to square 1 - need more info.


----------



## exgunnertdo (15 Apr 2013)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Is it possible he has an RSS posting with a 'split' [wouldn't know the term] unit?



^^THAT seems highly probable.  I was a Cl A reservist in the "detached subunit" of a Res Unit, and when RHQ stopped using our UIC when referring to us, I warned that it was a bad idea.  Given my experience, I could see the Reg F RSS posting message saying "posted to Unit" (with the UIC of the main unit) but the CO/Reg F Ops O or whoever saying "but we want you to work in 'detached subunit.'"  Whose UIC has dropped out of use.  One unit/one UIC made a lot of things easier in our Regt, but administratively we needed our own UIC for a lot of things.

If that's the case, that detached subunit should still have a UIC, and the posting message would need to be amended with the correct UIC.

Or if they want you to work alternately between the two locations, the CO will have to cough up mileage (not commuting assistance, but high rate).  I'm pretty sure you can only have one "place of duty" and if you go to a second place, you get mileage to you that location.

My only knowledge of commuting assistance for the RegF is a couple of people here get commuting assistance in lieu of a cost move.  They live and were last moved to Trenton, received a posting to Kingston and instead of taking a cost move, get commuting assistance.  I don't think it's possible to take a cost move and then get commuting assistance.  

In a normal situation, if you choose to live outside of the geographical boundaries (and get permission to) you assume all related costs for that decision.  Brookfield is right in what they're saying...if you are posted to "city A" and move to "city B", if "B" is farther from where you are now than "A", you have to pay the extra costs.  Likewise when you're posted out - if you live in "B" and "B" is farther away from where you're going than "A" is, you'll have extra costs then.

All this said - Brookfield isn't going to be able to resolve this.  Career Manager and your new CoC will have to clarify the posting message.  And/or deal with the commuting issue.


----------



## alpine67 (15 Apr 2013)

Guess I should have been more specific. My posting message says 37 Svc BN Saint john. I have been informed that I will actually be working at Detachment Moncton, 150km away.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Apr 2013)

So....A RSS posting.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Apr 2013)

alpine67 said:
			
		

> Guess I should have been more specific. My posting message says 37 Svc BN Saint john. I have been informed that I will actually be working at Detachment Moncton, 150km away.



The Reserve Svc Bns have recently been amalgamated, renumbered, and some are being assigned additional Reg F pers to provide support; it's not surprising that some positions are currently appearing in the wrong place.

Looking at the HRMS Reg F positions listing, they are showing in two geographic locations: Saint John and St John's.  As structured in HRMS, the det in Moncton doesn't show.

I would recommend contacting the CC at the gaining unit as well as the Career Manager and explaining the problem - posting message says Saint John, Brookfield is saying Saint John.

Taking initiative and sorting out problems looks good on your PER, as well.


----------



## DAA (15 Apr 2013)

alpine67 said:
			
		

> Guess I should have been more specific. My posting message says 37 Svc BN Saint john. I have been informed that I will actually be working at Detachment Moncton, 150km away.



If you're posted RSS, then you are posted to that specific geographical location for employment (theoretically).  There is absolutely NO way they would post you to 37 Svc Bn and then "tell" you your actually working in Moncton.  It just doesn't happen that way.  Mind you, I have seen CM's issue posting instructions thinking that City A was actually rather close to City B.  Come to think about it, I know of positions which are identified in City A but are actually in City B.

As mentioned by dapaterson, there has been some movement and amalgamation with units.  So I would suggest you try to get this sorted out with your OR before dealing with Brookefield.


----------



## Biohazardxj (15 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> If you're posted RSS, then you are posted to that specific geographical location for employment (theoretically).  There is absolutely NO way they would post you to 37 Svc Bn and then "tell" you your actually working in Moncton.  It just doesn't happen that way.  Mind you, I have seen CM's issue posting instructions thinking that City A was actually rather close to City B.  Come to think about it, I know of positions which are identified in City A but are actually in City B.
> 
> As mentioned by dapaterson, there has been some movement and amalgamation with units.  So I would suggest you try to get this sorted out with your OR before dealing with Brookefield.



Actually it can happen that way.  I was the Chief Clerk (RSS) with the G&SF.  The HQ, on paper and my posting message, is in Owen Sound.  However, my office was in the armory in Barrie.  Which is bout 130 km away.


----------



## DAA (15 Apr 2013)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> Actually it can happen that way.  I was the Chief Clerk (RSS) with the G&SF.  The HQ, on paper and my posting message, is in Owen Sound.  However, my office was in the armory in Barrie.  Which is bout 130 km away.



I will ask the next question before the OP does.  In your case, how did you provide Sp to the unit which was not geographically co-located with your office?  TD on an as required basis?


----------



## dapaterson (15 Apr 2013)

In theory (and I stress in theory) the unit should have "dets" in HRMS with geogrpahical locations indicated.  That way the CM sees who's where; support bases see who's where...

However, that level of granularity sometimes gets lost - the Buckshot Fusiliers show up as being in Swift Current in HRMS, but B Company is actually in Tisdale.  The unit knows it, the Bde knows it, the Area may know it, but at the national level, where the structures are input into HRMS, the information isn't known, leading to this sort of confusion.


Short solution: EC action to create a section called 37 Svc Bn Det Moncton, with GeoLoc Moncton NB; then move this Reg F position to that det.


Many units have multiple detachments; email, fax & phone are heavily used, but there are also increased TD costs for ufll-time staff and the unit command team.  Not so bad when it's emrely an hour or two by road; when they're spread over a province or two things get more challenging.


----------



## Biohazardxj (15 Apr 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> I will ask the next question before the OP does.  In your case, how did you provide Sp to the unit which was not geographically co-located with your office?  TD on an as required basis?



Fortunate for me I had an Infantry MCpl who was very switched on and did a lot of the grunt work (pardon the pun) for me.  There were weekly mail runs between the two locations and of course lots of phone call, faxes, and emails.   I would go there every couple of months or if something special was happening and I would use DND transport if I could.  If not I would claim millage.


----------



## alpine67 (1 May 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> There is absolutely NO way they would post you to 37 Svc Bn and then "tell" you your actually working in Moncton.  It just doesn't happen that way.



I assure you, it absolutely is happening that way. If you doubt me, I will be more than happy to email you my posting message to Saint John, and the email from the career manager stating that I will be working in Moncton. 
Brookfield says they can only move me to Saint John, as that is what is on my posting message.


----------



## dapaterson (1 May 2013)

Go to the CT Relocation Coordinator.  State (in writing) that your CM is telling you that you will be working in Moncton despite what the posting message says, and that you therefore need to move to Moncton vice Saint John, and that Brookfield is unwilling or unable to move you there.  Include copies of the posting message and the CM emails.

Send copies to both your current chain of command and whatever POC you were given at your new unit so they are all kept in the loop as well.


From the IRP Manual:

1.3.02 Request for clarification /adjudication

Requests may be submitted to DCBA through the CF Relocation Coordinator when CF members:

· have incurred reasonable expenses resulting from exceptional circumstances or demands not covered by the relocation policy and require Treasury Board Secretariat (TBS) authority; or
*· do not agree with the application or the interpretation of the CFIRP policy by the service provider.*

All requests shall include the following information:
· a written description of the decision/situation that generated the request and all supporting facts known to the CF member;
· the rationale supporting the request, with a clear statement of the full benefits sought; i.e. what benefits the CF member feels he/she should be entitled to; and
· all pertinent supporting documents such as posting instr, MPRR, invoices, airfare quotes, medical statements, Relocation Consultant’s statements, reports, if MSC and service spouse is also posted, both posting instrs etc.

CF Relocation Coordinators shall return incomplete requests to CF members with explanations on required documents/information.

CF Relocation Coordinators shall respond directly to CF members’ requests that do not meet the limitations of the policy as stated above with appropriate analysis and pertinent references.


----------



## 392 (1 May 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Go to the CT Relocation Coordinator.  State (in writing) that your CM is telling you that you will be working in Moncton despite what the posting message says, and that you therefore need to move to Moncton vice Saint John, and that Brookfield is unwilling or unable to move you there.  Include copies of the posting message and the CM emails.
> 
> Send copies to both your current chain of command and whatever POC you were given at your new unit so they are all kept in the loop as well.
> 
> ...



This should not even have to be done.

This is flat out a CoC issue that could be sorted in about 5 seconds on the phone to the CM by the applicable RSM / Adj. Members should not have to be using an adjudication system designed for other purposes to sort out the basics of a posting.


----------



## Newguy1 (8 Aug 2014)

If live 50km from my unit, am i entitled to a commuting allowance every time i parade?


----------



## dapaterson (8 Aug 2014)

Ask about TAA, it pays low rate milage for distances beyond 16 km where no reasonable transit exists.


----------



## bLUE fOX (8 Aug 2014)

According to the CBI's, anything over 16km's (one way) is claimable

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits/ch-209-transportation-expenses.page


----------



## DAA (8 Aug 2014)

Newguy1 said:
			
		

> If live 50km from my unit, am i entitled to a commuting allowance every time i parade?



Only during periods of "Class A" service.


----------



## aequitas (8 Aug 2014)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> According to the CBI's, anything over 16km's (one way) is claimable
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits/ch-209-transportation-expenses.page



Can't find the reference but I'm 99% sure this was cut 01 Apr 12.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Aug 2014)

Only cut for those on full time service.  Part time members are still eligible.


----------



## bLUE fOX (8 Aug 2014)

209.045 - Transportation Assistance for Reserve Force Personnel on Class A Reserve Service
209.045(1) (Definitions) The definitions in this paragraph apply in this instruction.

adequate public transportation
means public transportation that is scheduled at appropriate times to permit officers or non-commissioned members to work their allotted schedule and return to their residence within a reasonable time after work and that has the capacity to carry the work force.
worksite
means a building or other place where an officer or non-commissioned member reports for training or duty.
209.045(2) (Travel assistance) An officer or non-commissioned member of the Reserve Force on Class A Reserve Service who performs training or duty may be paid transportation assistance based on distance travelled, if

the member has not been moved to their place of training or duty at public expense; and
the member lives 16 kilometres or more from their place of training or duty; and
transportation cannot be provided from Government sources, or adequate public transport is not available.
209.045(3) (Rate of assistance) If assistance based on distance travelled is authorized, an officer or non-commissioned member is entitled, for each trip between the Reserve Service worksite and the member's residence, to assistance based on distance travelled at the rate established under the Canadian Forces Temporary Duty Travel Instruction as though the member had travelled by private motor car, for the direct road distance in excess of 16 kilometres, one way.


----------



## DovoNewb (16 Apr 2015)

My wife said to me that she read on a military spouses forum on Facebook about someone bragging that their husband is now receiving a commuting allowance. She knows not to believe 99.8% of what is posted, and to take the rest with a grain of salt. I think being on this particular forum she is on is more of a hobby to read up on the rumours and drama... whatever floats her boat. 

Low and behold when I spoke with one of the clerks here, such a thing does in fact exist. I'm having a hard time finding a canforgen or something else related on it to do some reading of my own to see if I am even eligible. 

Would there be someone in forum land that has this, knows about this, is a clerk etc. that can point me in the right direction?

Grazie!


----------



## DAA (16 Apr 2015)

DovoNewb said:
			
		

> My wife said to me that she read on a military spouses forum on Facebook about someone bragging that their husband is now receiving a commuting allowance. She knows not to believe 99.8% of what is posted, and to take the rest with a grain of salt. I think being on this particular forum she is on is more of a hobby to read up on the rumours and drama... whatever floats her boat.
> 
> Low and behold when I spoke with one of the clerks here, such a thing does in fact exist. I'm having a hard time finding a canforgen or something else related on it to do some reading of my own to see if I am even eligible.
> 
> Would there be someone in forum land that has this, knows about this, is a clerk etc. that can point me in the right direction?



For Reserve Force members or for Regular Force members?


----------



## dapaterson (16 Apr 2015)

In limited circumstances, there are provisions for such an allowance.  Simplified, it works like this: You were to be moved from location A to location B, but make the case that it would be cheaper to pay you the allowance to commute to location B instead of moving you.

It's called Special Commuting Assistance, and is section 2.5 of the CFIRP.



> Section 2.5 Special Commuting Assistance (SCA)
> 
> 2.5.01 SCA in lieu of a cost move
> 
> ...


http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-benefits-relocation/2014-directive-amend-ch2.page#sec-02-05


----------



## DovoNewb (16 Apr 2015)

FinClk said:
			
		

> What exactly is it about the CBI which you need clarification on. We cannot assist unless you detail what it is exactly which you are uncertain about.
> 
> Extracts from the DCBA Aide Memoire dated 01 February 07.
> Based solely on the information provided above, it seems you would have an entitlement. However the actual merits will have to be addressed through your chain with your support BOR to ensure all criterias are met, that any geographical MOU is adhered to and that no other specific conditional authorization has been previously issued for your area.



For starters, I am reg forc; eI am posted to a location, I have an SQ room but my wife and daughter live approximately 140km away. I am confused on eligibility for myself because I met her after I was posted here so I assume I cannot have IR. There is no work for her here, so financially for us it makes more sense for her to be in said town, 140 odd km away. 

Currently I only am home on weekends and perhaps one trip during the week depending on my work schedule. We have been doing this now for 4 years, got married 2013, and our daughter was born 6 weeks ago. 

My OT or civ job hunt plan doesn't seem to be working out for me, so I am looking at other avenues for the time being until I hear back yes or no once the posting/crse messages etc are cut this year for OT's. My goal if this doesn't happen is to move closer so that I can live at home full time versus living like a gypsy like what I have been doing. 

Such is life when you meet your out of area spouse after you get posted to a spot.

No sense of entitlement here, I do however owe it to myself to do some homework on this.


----------



## DovoNewb (16 Apr 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> For Reserve Force members or for Regular Force members?



I think it is a mish mash of both reserve and reg force. There are posts from all over the country.


----------



## DAA (16 Apr 2015)

DovoNewb said:
			
		

> I am posted to a location, I have an SQ room but my wife and daughter live approximately 140km away. I am confused on eligibility for myself because I met her after I was posted here so I assume I cannot have IR. There is no work for her here, so financially for us it makes more sense for her to be in said town, 140 odd km away.
> 
> Currently I only am home on weekends and perhaps one trip during the week depending on my work schedule. We have been doing this now for 4 years, got married 2013, and our daughter was born 6 weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Because you acquired dependants "after" the COS date for your current posting, there are NO entitlements available that I can think of.  The only possibility that comes to mind, would be if you owned your home, prior to the COS and had never been relocated at public expense before, in which case as mentioned by dapaterson, SCA may/might be an option.


----------



## DovoNewb (16 Apr 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> Because you acquired dependants "after" the COS date for your current posting, there are NO entitlements available that I can think of.  The only possibility that comes to mind, would be if you owned your home, prior to the COS and had never been relocated at public expense before, in which case as mentioned by dapaterson, SCA may/might be an option.



In this case, I was moved here from DP1 on the governments dime to the shacks. I met my now wife after I was posted here. We bought a house earlier than planned because her apartment at the time had mold in it and she's asthmatic to begin with. I think we were only together for 6 months when we bought the house but it's a gamble I am very thankful and fortunate to have taken with such a woman.


----------

